# Area/Dome Light Recommendation



## rangefinder (Jul 21, 2018)

I work out of a Chevy Tahoe at night frequently. I'm looking to put a couple lights on the interior of the tailgate so that when its up, it will light the entire area beneath it that I'm working in. I'm not looking for something wired in (its a company truck and that don't allow permanent modifications). I'm thinking more in line with battery powered options that I can stick on with velcro. There are a ton of these options in amazon so I'm looking for specific recommendations on lights that fit the job based on what I need. I'd like a low cost option that is dependable. Thanks, appreciate any input.


----------



## seery (Jul 21, 2018)

Check out the Fenix lanterns. We use a couple CL20’s when working around the barn, tractor and horse trailer.

They provide a lot of area light, have a strong magnet, a hanging loop and are built tough for a lantern. 

https://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-cl20r-led-rechargeable-camping-lantern/


----------



## mightysparrow (Jul 25, 2018)

I recommend the Xtar RC2 Moon. Less than $20 with neutral tint light and good run times.


----------

